# SOTM July 2022 Poll - Star Wars



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

1) Brhumbus the Terrible - Shuttle Craft


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


SOTM - July 2022 - Starwars This month is Starships vs Shuttle Crafts and being that this is a special type of month we are also going to allow trigger mechanisms to be used if you want to make a slingshot rifle. There are no limits on materials that can be used or styles other than that the...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Once the comp is posted - its open season. File away.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!




www.slingshotforum.com






2) Cass # 1 - Shuttle Craft


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Once the comp is posted - its open season. File away.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I had a major but temporary set back this month, but we also sold our travel trailer finally after 3 months, so that took a bunch of time to get ready by last week for the family to come and pick up. Then I also had the two automatic sprinkler valve diaphrams start leaking that I found Saturday...




www.slingshotforum.com






3) Jcharmin92 #1 - Shuttle Craft


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Once the comp is posted - its open season. File away.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Once the comp is posted - its open season. File away.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!




www.slingshotforum.com






4) Reed Lukens - Starship


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I think this one qualifies as "Cute" lol Hey as long as it qualifies I'm alright with that lol!




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Thanks brother,its really just one tattoo,,,,,,,,,,,hasnt been all connected yet LOL Ah I see I see. I know how that goes I have one on my arm that I've been meaning to finish since 2010 lol




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


I had a major but temporary set back this month, but we also sold our travel trailer finally after 3 months, so that took a bunch of time to get ready by last week for the family to come and pick up. Then I also had the two automatic sprinkler valve diaphrams start leaking that I found Saturday...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Wow! That's awesome! It seems like we all had a rough month.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Wow! That's awesome! It seems like we all had a rough month.




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Wow! That's awesome! It seems like we all had a rough month.




www.slingshotforum.com






5) Jcharmin92 #2 - Shuttle Craft


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Starting out with some purple heart - Nice to have you join in! Looking good 🤠




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Starting out with some purple heart - Nice to have you join in! Looking good 🤠




www.slingshotforum.com






6) skarrd - Starship


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Starting out with some purple heart - Nice to have you join in! Looking good 🤠




www.slingshotforum.com






7) Cass #2 Starship


















SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Thanks brother,its really just one tattoo,,,,,,,,,,,hasnt been all connected yet LOL Ah I see I see. I know how that goes I have one on my arm that I've been meaning to finish since 2010 lol




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - July 2022 - Star Wars


Thanks brother,its really just one tattoo,,,,,,,,,,,hasnt been all connected yet LOL Ah I see I see. I know how that goes I have one on my arm that I've been meaning to finish since 2010 lol




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Would I have to build something new or can I use a prior presentation?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Should you really vote for yourself?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Should you really vote for yourself?


No, not imho….not ethical, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What is wrong with voting for yourself?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Only 3 more days guys to get your votes in 🤠 🧨🤪


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bumping - Just few hours left to cast your vote today...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Henry the Hermit said:


> What is wrong with voting for yourself?


Nothing. Members should be proud of their builds.


----------

